# Digital Rhinestone Template - FULLY COMPATIBLE



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

*How to make Digital Rhinestone Template - FULLY COMPATIBLE*

Hello

I just wanted to share a file I provide people who want to make their own rhinestone made heat transfers.

The instructions are for Adobe Illustrator and it is widely used in the fashion industry on the WEST and EAST coast.

The FIle you made with this instruction can be opened by your customers, designers, and specially for those heat transfer manufacturers.

You may even get charged less because this is the process they have to do to produce custom transfers. 

Here is what people in the factory do when you send an image that needs to be made in Rhinestones.


Adobe Illustrator
1) On the menu FILE ==> PLACE ==> Select the image you will use as the background of your design.
2) Please select on the LEFT SIDE MENU BAR ==> ELLIPSE (If a square shows, press L and it will change to Ellipse)
3) Make a random Elliptical image to start
4) Please select the Fill color and Stroke Color (stroke no thicker than 0.25 pt)
5) On the Right Side window menues, select "TRANSFORM" ==> Choose W and H size
6) On the left side menu bar, choose the SELECTION tool. (short key " V" )
7) After selecting the ELLIPSE (circular in this case) with the SELECTION tool, Press the "ALT " key in your keyboard and "right click" your mouse wherever you want a dot to appear.
8) Please change the stroke and fill color each time you change rhinestone colors or material type.
9) Please change the W and H size each time you change material size.
10) Save
11) Please remember that a MIRROR image will be required if you design in the back of a PVC sillicon glue based tape. No mirror image is required for production




Have fun!
SIC ITUR ASTRA ~!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great info. If and when I get adobe I will try it. I use CorelDraw X3 and I use the tutorial Fluid gave out some time ago. Never could get the pattern quite right but I think I may look for a trial of adobe just to see how this works for me.

Thanks again, great info.

Katrina


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Thank you so much for sharing this info. Does this mean I would have to place and space the dots myself? If yes, is there anything to help me do the spacing evenly?

Thanks! =)


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Kelly,
I see you are having the same issue I am having. When I follow the tutorial for CorelDraw the dots are all over the place. I changed the spacing but it does not seem to help. If I could get this to work it would be a great solution to some of my simple rhinestone designs. 

Katrina


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the same problem most seem to have. Getting the dots to space evenly. I haven't seen a post yet on how to have the program do that for you. Did Fluid's include that info? If he did, is it just not working for you for some reason? 

I haven't given it a go yet. I am a newb and waiting for instructions to follow that will space them. Once I get those, I'll follow the directions and just learn how to do it that way. I am very intimidated by new software, so I get nervous and it's harder to think. Oh well. 

Hopefully Mark will have a little note for us on the spacing.. ~fingers crossed~ 
Have a great night, Katrina. =)


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, this is ok for eyeballing, but to take it a step further (after the previous instructions) you simply drag one of these into your BRUSHES box. After that, you can double click the brush to customize it, and there is a slider there for spacing ... I simply increase it 50%. That will allow you to apply the brush easily (lines and curves and whatever in your outlined design), and provide you with accurate spacing, without the time consuming hassle of eyeballing one stone at a time ... you'll get THAT fun, when you apply the rhinestones!

I am testing and compiling instructions for the various design software (photoshop, illustrator, corel, etc.) making these templates ... it's a lil different for each one, but they all get to the same place. The only thing I haven't perfected yet, are fills ... but workin' on it!


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Gunslinger said:


> Yeah, this is ok for eyeballing, but to take it a step further (after the previous instructions) you simply drag one of these into your BRUSHES box. After that, you can double click the brush to customize it, and there is a slider there for spacing ... I simply increase it 50%. That will allow you to apply the brush easily (lines and curves and whatever in your outlined design), and provide you with accurate spacing, without the time consuming hassle of eyeballing one stone at a time ... you'll get THAT fun, when you apply the rhinestones!
> 
> I am testing and compiling instructions for the various design software (photoshop, illustrator, corel, etc.) making these templates ... it's a lil different for each one, but they all get to the same place. The only thing I haven't perfected yet, are fills ... but workin' on it!


Michael

Thanks for the info, We did not think of doing the production that way.
We are currently leaving a 0.5 mm spacing between the same layer of materials. This is the minimum distance our laser machine requires to avoid burning the EMBO PAPER in where we manufacturer the Rhinestone MATRIXes fro production.
How we do it? .....
To be honest, We do it by eye unless a very detailed work is required. 
But to start with, making an elliptical object with 0.5mm diameter could also work. That ellipse will visually guide you on how much space you should leave.
(I am pretty sure there are better ways... but this is how we do it in S. Korea and China at the moment)

In case customers require the same layer of materials to be placed without space in the middle (something really heavy and condensed) we make two separated layers of the same materials. That will make the final outcome to be very heavy on rhinestones without compromising production speed.


Thanks a lot for the additions.

Thanks~


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Mark ... I think I understand what you are saying here, but just to clarify ...

For the EMBO paper ... this is what you use on your laser machine that makes the holes for the rhinestones to be placed for automated motifs, correct? Like an engraver would do on a vinyl cutter?

For the MATRIXes ... this is another word for Motifs, yes? Which are the completed rhinestone designs ready to press on a garment??

I am not familiar with the laser machines for production use ... very interesting. At the moment, we have just been hand-setting stones, as the advanced software and production machines are not within our current budget. So, simplifying the design process with the most common software for the majority of users hand-setting is our primary concern, at the moment. Corel Draw instructions have been discussed here, but I know I tend to prefer to work with the Adobe products. Thanks for starting this instructional post for Illustrator!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just returned from China and saw the production first hand using a laser cutter. The EMBO paper looks like a thin piece of cardboard. This manufacturers set up was sorta like an assembly line. For example lets take a two color design with 4 different size rhinestones. To complete the motif you will need a EMBO board (template) for each color and each size rhinestone. Lets just say eight. At the start of the assembly line, a person places the rhinestones in the template, places the mylar tape on it then lift the tape off the EMBO / template and hand it to the next person in line who is equiped with the next stone and color, and this goes on until the motif is completed and the last person is the QC person that approves or rejects the finished motif.

I watched them do this an wondered is this how those with the Roland Engraver or DAS system completes a design?

Very interesting to watch.


Katrina


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

That sounds exactly how I had seen the production done from photos from our suppliers, thanks Katrina. I couldn't explain the workers in small cubicles lined up along the wall of the warehouse, if the entire process was machine based.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Katrina

You are correct. We have little cubicles where our employees shake the rhinestones on top of the matrix (= panels) and complete the production per each layer.
Roland Engraver and DAS software may be helpfull and they are part of the process.

The Roland Engraver machine = Engraves a acrylic panel that later has to be attached to a second panel for the rhinestones not to fall trough the hole. The Mylar paper would go on top each time rhinestones are set. 
Our factory in Los Angeles stoped using that service for production because those panels require a silicon to be sprayed couple of times during the day. 
MSDS for the silicon spray from 3m shows no problem for health but, I have a lot of pregnant hispanic ladies working in the factory and I just don't trust the MSDS info.
This panels are usually brown color.

For the LASER MACHINES and Vinyl CUTTERS = EMBO PAPER would be better. 
EMBO PAPER is a paper with a special texture. It avoids the mylar paper to stick on the paper. Easier to engrave / cut and no silicon spray required. EMBO PAPER is usually a panel in white color. 

SOme info....

With a panel properly made, we can process around 60 to 90 layers an hour in the US. China is little faster than that.

SO... imagine, 6 single layer logos placed in a layer. 60 layers an hour = 360 logos made in an hour.

I do not know how fast the robotic machines are but this is the speed used for production pricing.


Thanks for Reading!

Keep your clothing BLINGING!~!!!!!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

novarhinestone said:


> SOme info....
> 
> With a panel properly made, we can process around 60 to 90 layers an hour in the US. China is little faster than that.
> 
> SO... imagine, 6 single layer logos placed in a layer. 60 layers an hour = 360 logos made in an hour.


????

If you can process 60 layers per hour, and a logo is 6 layers...

That comes out to 10 logos per hour, doesn't it?


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry for the miss understanding

Again 
1 layer panel containing 6 logos. (You can make multiple logos in 1 layer, actually whaever it fits on your panel size)

Each time you make a layer, you would have 6 logos made , ALL in one sheet.
That is how my 360 logos an hour calculation comes out.

Most of my customers use a 3 layer work per design. 
Few customers go with 24 layers per design.... 

Thanks for reading~!

Bye Bye~


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I understand the confusion, Debz ...

If I have this straight, because I think we are mixing up what Katrina explained, and Mark's post:

You have a custom logo order of 360 motifs, using 3 different colored stones: red, blue, and crystal (might as well make it patriotic).

You'd make 60 panels for the blue layer, each consisting of 6 (blue portion) logos.
(this would be handed off to the worker with the blue stones)

You'd make 60 panels for the red layer, each consisting of 6 (red portion) logos.
(this would be handed off to the worker with the red stones)

And, finally 60 panels for the crystal layer, each consisting of 6 (crystal portion) logos.
(this would be handed off to the worker with the crystal stones)

Blue worker applies the stones, applies the tickytack and passes it off to the Red worker, who then passes it to the Crystal worker. And then off to Quality Assurance person for approval.

In this case, it would maybe take 3 hours for 360 3-color/stone logo motifs. But, what Mark was using for example was 360 one-color/stone logo motifs.

Whew ... hope that right!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

whew....Now my head is spinning....but I think I understand...


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Charles,

My head is having an Exorcism let alone spinning. Still does not make sense to me 1st you need a lot of people shakin and bakin very very labor intensive, that equals no money made for the owner with all those employees in the loop.. To many chances to make mistakes and having to many chances for accidents with all those layers whatever they are and people passing template thru to 6 different cubicles.

I will stick with my CAMMS robotic setup. No problem with help- no spilling of stones-all done within the size of 1 cubicle(5x5)- 6 colors or sizes loaded up in the machine.

Is this what I am understanding the process to be. 
I can produce a 3 color 400 stone design in about 5 minutes. I am still trying to figure out how they can do 360 designs in multi color in 1 hour. they make no mention of the size of the design.

Please correct me if I have said anything wrong about the process.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Mikey, I follow you. I believe you are spot on, except I am not sure why the need for 60 panels. Would one EMBO paper not work? I imagined the completed and filled logos would be set onto mylar tape and the template emptied, and refilled with stones. This entire process happening at a rate of one fill and remove per minute? 

I believe in Mark's explaination of the logo, it was a one stone design. No size or color changes noted in there.

It is simply one EMBO template that has six complete logos cut into it. Since one entire sheet can be filled per minute, and one sheet contains 6 complete logos, then in reality, 6 logos are being completed per minute, arriving at 360 at the end of the hour. Yes, and agreed?

I have to admit, when you went into the blue stone sentence, my head cranked for a second and dropped into second from fifth, but then a put it in neutral, relaxed and followed along, and it was a much easier read then I had anticipated, hehe... okay, am I good with what is being said, or off? Thanks. 

Where is Mark, lol?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bob I am with you... I don't have your machine but IF I had a demand for that quality, then I might get more than Roland and DAS...but for now........

When I go to Long Beach, I am not far from Nova rhinestone depot and I think I will snoop around some... maybe surprise Mark


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> When I go to Long Beach, I am not far from Nova rhinestone depot and I think I will snoop around some... maybe surprise Mark


 
 Look in booth #749, surprise, it will be Mark 

See you in a few days, guys!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Mikey, I follow you. I believe you are spot on, except I am not sure why the need for 60 panels. Would one EMBO paper not work? I imagined the completed and filled logos would be set onto mylar tape and the template emptied, and refilled with stones. This entire process happening at a rate of one fill and remove per minute?
> 
> I believe in Mark's explaination of the logo, it was a one stone design. No size or color changes noted in there.
> 
> ...


I believe the EMBO paper for the one color one stone scenario just remains (doesn't get peeled off until it arrives to the client till ready to press onto the garment).

In my wacky head, trying to work out production for a more complex design (various colors or sizes of stones), each stage of the layers of the EMBO paper would be removed until the final layer which would remain.

LOL ... can we get back to the nifty ways us everyday hand-setting types can ... ya know, design a cool rhinestone template in our preferred image software??? I used up my budget for these expensive machines on a Direct-to-Garment unit ... I don't need another paperweight.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Charles,

Bob -again I certainly wished I could fly cross country for Long Beach and get the real skinny on this setup. If you see Mark from Nova -suppose to have a booth, get the skinny on what he is saing and tell us.

Bob


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Gunslinger said:


> LOL ... can we get back to the nifty ways us everyday hand-setting types can ... ya know, design a cool rhinestone template in our preferred image software??? I used up my budget for these expensive machines on a Direct-to-Garment unit ... I don't need another paperweight.


I totally agree! (Don't I have to agree with my husband?)

Anyway, I feel so accomplished when I create a design by hand.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will check out Mark at ISS...they are supposed to be there...also going to their store front to see what is going on ...I notice that on their site they do not post prices and I wonder why or is there a huge swing in their cost? I have bought from Embroidery Thread | Sewing | Ribbon | Stabilizer | Embroidery Designs | Rhinestones and dazzleurself.com (latter is in LA about 10 blocks or so from Nova rhinestone depot)


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Nove Rhinestones is one of my prefered vendors. All of their stone are high quality and their prices are unbeatable. I know many of the industry people here in Los Angeles including Steve from Dazzleurself.com. Nova will have the best prices on Rhinestones at ISS from what I have seen on the exibitors list. Charles be sure and say hi to the wonderful people at Nova for me when your there.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris..you got it...aren't you going?


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Yes,
I will be there !!! I will be hanging around the Nova Booth for a while Friday & Saturday. The rest of the time walking around to see DAS and that New company Crystal Press by Ioline will be preforming demos on their new rhinestone machine as well. I would like to see how their system works.
Hope to see you there


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Chris!

Thanks for the nice review of our services! 
Hope to see you back on the store 

For the record, Chris is the one who introduced me to the Forums and the ISS show.

As for the EMBO PAPER and the way it works.....

I apologize I can not be very clear on how the production works but 
for the RECORD, We are a company supplying big quantities of hot fix artworks to people on the industry and there was no machine in the industry that could actually be faster than our manual production speed.

Kelly was right about the speed estimate.
The quantity of stones on an artwork is a variable that determines 20% of the production speed.

Thanks a lot

Hope to see you all at the ISS SHOW LONG BEACH


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You guys are all hanigng out playing with stones without me,, what the heck is that all about, lol
oh well learn a ton,, and get info back to me, lol
and Chris let me know about that new machine,, 
thanks
Have a great show everyone,, 
Sandy JO


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Sandy Jo,

I am currently leaving ISS now!!! The new machine is very slow it places 1500 stones per hour with one camm and 3000 with two calms. It look like a vinly cutter but it applies the stones dirrect to the Mylar paper. The usable area is about 15 X 13, it cost about 5500 with software. Well time to eat at the yard house talk to you soon


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't have Adobe/Corel, I have Paint Shop Pro. I've made a brush at the correct sizes, I've converted to EPS, etc. I'm not thrilled with the 4 hours it takes to flush out a design template. If someone would just create a program that would take a raster/vector image, fill it with 2-12mm dots depending on user input, and spit out a design, they'd be millionaires over night.

I can't program, so I can't do it. but sheesh....how hard could it be to a decent programmer?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bill, i will keep you posted on the new software when i get my hands on it,, 
thanks for posting,, photoshop huh, i have not done that yet.
sandy Jo


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just a word about Mark, Jamie and the crew at Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal. I went to LA a day early to go to the garment district and to check them out. I found two things...Nova has the best lighted, displayed sote for rhinestones of any type..a true delight to check them out and Mark and Jamie were very gracious and helpful. besides all of this, their prices are dynamite and I will be amoung their customers!!... check 'em out


----------



## spiv8 (Feb 25, 2009)

could someone tell me is this EMBO paper being used with a laser engraver for making rhinestone templates? If so, where can I purchase it? 
I have finally figured out how to make the art in corel X4 but can get the settings right to make the templates in acrylic. Can make a good template with chip board but can't pull the rhinestones up with the transfer tape without sticking/pulling the paper off the chip board..... So, am very intereted in the EMBO paper. Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Susie...you might have missed but this thread is almost a year old. Mark from Nova seems to have dropped out of this forum...or at least I have not seen him. I have become just a bit disappointed in them as they significantly changed their wholesale ordering and pricing...result is that I have not done any business with them since Feb 2009

It could be they have enough business and are busy keeping up...maybe they will be at ISS next montn (Jan 2010)


----------



## spiv8 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks, Charles....you are right, I was paying no attention to the date! Just searching frantically for some answers.
Would you know of anyone using a laser to make their templates? My laser people are on vacation until the 4th. I have been trying acrylic sheets all day and can't seem to get the depth right. Then I tried chip board and the stones fell in so very easily, but then I couldn't pull them out with the tape without tearing the chipbaord! or maybe you could point me towards another thread with this info?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure if this will help as I do not use a laser, but I use Rowmark material for rotary engraving. I use Johnson Plastics - Your Premier Distributor of Laser and Rotary Engraving Products and Sublimation Supplies for a source (they have several warehouses) so I would check with them and ask them to send you their catalog that will list both rotary/laser engraving material. Also you might check with Jose at PDQ Promotions Printing & Embroidery- About Us Tell him I said he has got to tell you the secret  I do know he has a laser but not sure what material he uses..


----------



## spiv8 (Feb 25, 2009)

thank you Charles, I will give him a call tomorrow.
I also started another thead asking for input, hopefully someone will see it and respond.
Susie


----------



## bubby (Jun 30, 2008)

Is anyone using scrap laser material to cut rhinestone templates? If so what thickness for the material? Do you raster (I can't get deep enough) or do you vector? Help.. Also this EMBO paper, can you buy it from a craft store. Was planning to work on designs during the holidays, but my son has used the roll for making the templates.


----------

